# AERO 2 | Overview:



## HPBotha (21/12/20)

Yes!!! The Aero 2 has returned! We will share more of the 2nd device to return to Twisp in 2020:

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (21/12/20)

Looks good @HPBotha 
Looking forward to hear more

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/12/20)

Oh nice, still have my aero-x in the drawer, even found RBA's that fit it when I still used it.

Need more info on the new one... battery size, coil types, power options, juice capacity...


----------



## HPBotha (22/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha (22/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Oh nice, still have my aero-x in the drawer, even found RBA's that fit it when I still used it.
> 
> Need more info on the new one... battery size, coil types, power options, juice capacity...


I am hoping to get the full breakdown done soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (22/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## HPBotha (23/12/20)

In the new year, I will do a full overview, in the meantime, I can share the very basics with you now:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/20)

Thanks @HPBotha !!

Looks like a mix of the original Aero X and the Tyko, which were both winner devices!

After using the Clearo, Clearo 2, Clearo 3, Ion, Cue, Aero X, Tyko (original), Tyko (upgrade), Tyko Tank on S-Mod, this looks like one that will fit right into the Twisp Family! Love the variable power option, albeit MTL range only, it makes a huge difference for MTL users that want to up their power a bit.

Step in the right direction!

Now we are waiting in anticipation for your "REBUILDABLE" range to come (nudge nudge wink wink)!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ashtonnaidoo (2/1/21)

HPBotha said:


> Yes!!! The Aero 2 has returned! We will share more of the 2nd device to return to Twisp in 2020:


Hey I'm a fairly new twisp user and I had recently purchased the aero 2 . Im not sure what im doing wrong exactly as I have followed all the necessary instructions on device care. I keep getting the gurgling sound and liquid keeps coming through my mouth piece . Im not sure exactly what to do as I've tried upping the amperage so far . I had even taken out the atomizer head and replaced it . Didn't work either . I tried taking out another one which I had put a few minutes before and waited for it to soak properly like the instructions stated . Even tried cleaning it and puting it back . Still the same problem of the liquid coming through the mouthpiece. I know im filling the right amount of liquid aswell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/1/21)

Ashtonnaidoo said:


> Hey I'm a fairly new twisp user and I had recently purchased the aero 2 . Im not sure what im doing wrong exactly as I have followed all the necessary instructions on device care. I keep getting the gurgling sound and liquid keeps coming through my mouth piece . Im not sure exactly what to do as I've tried upping the amperage so far . I had even taken out the atomizer head and replaced it . Didn't work either . I tried taking out another one which I had put a few minutes before and waited for it to soak properly like the instructions stated . Even tried cleaning it and puting it back . Still the same problem of the liquid coming through the mouthpiece. I know im filling the right amount of liquid aswell


@HPBotha will sort you out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (14/1/21)

Ashtonnaidoo said:


> Hey I'm a fairly new twisp user and I had recently purchased the aero 2 . Im not sure what im doing wrong exactly as I have followed all the necessary instructions on device care. I keep getting the gurgling sound and liquid keeps coming through my mouth piece . Im not sure exactly what to do as I've tried upping the amperage so far . I had even taken out the atomizer head and replaced it . Didn't work either . I tried taking out another one which I had put a few minutes before and waited for it to soak properly like the instructions stated . Even tried cleaning it and puting it back . Still the same problem of the liquid coming through the mouthpiece. I know im filling the right amount of liquid aswell


Hi there @Ashtonnaidoo ... it probably means that a little too much juice is flowing into your atomiser head ... so this is not a soaking problem, but the opposite, your atomiser head is being flooded. The main reason for this is usually that some air is making it's way into the tank which allows the level of liquid to drop and wick faster than it should. Sometimes new devices are shipped without the tank assembly being properly tightened. I would first make sure that the glass is not cracked, that the seals are in place ... and that you remove the tank from the battery and make sure it is properly tightened around the glass. Also make sure that you are replacing the bayonet cap properly and closing it all the way. Another point - when you open to refill, be quick and close the tank ASAP. Do not leave the tank open for too long or you will get flooding.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (5/2/21)

Ashtonnaidoo said:


> Hey I'm a fairly new twisp user and I had recently purchased the aero 2 . Im not sure what im doing wrong exactly as I have followed all the necessary instructions on device care. I keep getting the gurgling sound and liquid keeps coming through my mouth piece .




Sorry for the long delay in coming back to you!

Further to what @Mic Lazzari (thanks buddy) stated above:

We have found that sometimes users overtighten the tank assembly when closing the top cap (the mouthpiece is designed so that it acts as a fulcrum to allow easier tank assembly and disassembly), you should easily feel when the bayonet engages and locks. But, when the tank assembly is overtightened you run the risk of the seals misaligning. If you think you have overtightened your tank, remove the tank assembly from the battery, and while gripping the attached mouthpiece unscrew the whole tank into its constituent parts. Reseat your glass section, check your seals are in good condition and proceed to reassemble the tank. This should give the seals some time to relax and realign. You will find a breakdown diagram in your manual.

The easiest is to go to your nearest Twisp/Vuse Kiosk and have them help you out, or contact our support team who will walk you through the device over the phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

